# My GSD/Wolf at 23 Weeks



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

My pups are doing well and decided to share their latest photos.

Here is one of my boy at 23 weeks - he seems to be getting taller every day.

The 2nd pic is of my girl at 13 weeks - love her coat so far.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Gorgeous! thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing. Have loved seeing them grow up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mosul210 said:


> My pups are doing well and decided to share their latest photos.
> 
> Here is one of my boy at 23 weeks - he seems to be getting taller every day.
> 
> The 2nd pic is of my girl at 13 weeks - love her coat so far.



She has amazing coloring and he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

that female is super nice!! How much wolf in them they look pretty wolfy how are they temperment.Beautiful babies


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

First of all, thanks to all for the positive comments.



johnkellie said:


> that female is super nice!! How much wolf in them they look pretty wolfy how are they temperment.Beautiful babies


 
Thanks, my boy is a mid content approx. 63% wolf and my female is a low high content at approx. 72%

For the most part they act similar to a dog except a little more intense. For example they are used to digging dens so its not uncommon for a wolfdog to dig a 3-4 foot hole in your yard. They also take ownership and food guarding to the next level.

Personally I don't know what I would do without these two. They are extremely smart and act more like family members than pets.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They're both gorgeous


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the coloring on your female. Very pretty pups.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Both of your pups are stunning! I love seeing new pictures of them!


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

Very nice to hear how their habits are.My dogs are all deadly food aggressive.I feed them all in their crates.People can pick up the dog dish etc.my husband and I but that was beat into 2 of them.The others would have knock down drag out fights over food if feed together.Do they try to jump the fences?I heard wolf hybrids are real jumpers too


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!


----------

